# What is the correct dose of vitamin B complex for goats with polio?



## bestpet (Nov 8, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

4-5 cc per 100#..every 6 hours...be sure your complex has at least 100 MG thiamine..or your dose will need to be adjusted..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------

